# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  طلب: مخطوطات ((البعث والنشور)) للبيهقي (ت458هـ)

## عبد الله الحمراني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد؛
فأردت أن أسأل مشايخنا وإخواننا الذين لهم اهتمام بالمخطوط أن يزودوني بمخطوطات البعث والنشور للإمام البيهقي رحمه الله تعالى
وأسأل الله أن يجزل لهم المثوبة ويعفو عنهم ويرفع درجاتهم

----------


## السرخسي المصري

نتمني من الإخوة يلبوا الطلب إن شاء الله وأنا  منتظر معك

----------


## أبو شذا محمود البيهقي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شيخنا الحبيب الرجاء التفضل بمراجعة الخاص
موفق بإذن ربي

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

بوركتم.
تم الرد.

----------


## حسين الحبشي

هناك طبعة ثالثة غير الشيخ بسيوني زغلول وعامر أحمد حيدر، فكلاهما به سقط، نرجو الإفادة أو رفع مخطوط كامل فالكتاب مهم.

----------


## العوضي

هناك نسخ من الكتاب بمركز جمعة الماجد بدبي

الأولى برقم ( 231786 ) .
و الثانية برقم ( 239492 ) .
و الثالثة برقم ( 258866 ) .
والرابعة برقم ( 377434 ) .

والله الموفق

----------

